# Howdy everyone I guess i'm a mathews disciple now



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   :wave:


----------



## mathews4lifeZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks



buckchaser86 said:


> Welcome to AT!!   :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## B1rdMan (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Mathews brotherhood and AT!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

B1rdMan said:


> Welcome to the Mathews brotherhood and AT!


x2!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to AT. Great place to be and lots of nice people. Grats on the new bow .


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mathews4lifeZ7. Have fun here.


----------



## mathews4lifeZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks everyone i wish i had my bow now man its going to be 6 weeks they are addictive like shooting my guns but a little cheaper unless you destroy your arrows.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

